# water under the tank



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just been to load the van for the weekend and when i entered it i noticed that there was a small damp patch on the carpet next to the dinette seat which has the fresh water tank under it .when i looked at the tank there was a small amount of water in it i was sure that i had completley drained it the last time i used it i have never noticed this before.also on the back of the water filler inlet there is a small clear plastic tube that is formed into a u shape down and around the main filler pipe this had a small amount of water in the bottom of it. there does not appaer to be any leaks as the upholstery and the lid above the tank is bone dry and the water is on the polythene layer that still covers the floor under seat and tank . it was windy and raining last night could this bea leak from the water filler cap as it does not lock properly but then agian it has not for 3 years .any idears any one be fore i waste my weekend away looking for the leak.
thanks 
geordie 
ps it wasnt there yesterday when i was in the van putting the dvd player back in


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If I assume right you have got plastic cover on top of the carpet in the locker and the wet patch is outside the locker but at the edge of the locker.My first thought is that this clear plastic tube could well be a breather pipe between the filler cap and the tank.can you see if it should be connected anywhere or rather look to see where it should connect to the tank water could be coming in past the filler cap onto the plastic cover over the carpet. or does this extend under the water tank, could be a little condensation caused by you raising the temp while working in the van. Am sure it will be simple for you to see in daylight and with the aid of a good torch  

cabby


----------

